# non diary homemade yogurt



## snugglebug14 (Feb 8, 2005)

DS loves yogurt but is allergic to milk. it seems he is probably also sensitive to the soy we've been replacing it with. can i make homemade yogurt with some other kind of milk, for example cocnut or almond? if so, how would i do it? thanks so much


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes! All you need is a starter (non-dairy if you need it) and a yogurt maker or an electric oven. I want to get clarification from another mama before I post on whether or not coconut milk yogurt required honey to be added so the probiotics have something to feed on. I'll drag her over here, or be back myself to explain the process.


----------



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Yes! All you need is a starter (non-dairy if you need it) and a yogurt maker or an electric oven.

Can you do the thermos/cooler and hot water method? I can't really take up my oven for 24 hrs.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad you asked this - I need a dairy/soy free alternative as well. I have read that you can make yogurt with coconut or nut milks, but the starter available at my organic food co-op is dairy based. I haven't checked whole foods yet - anyone know where to get a non-dairy/soy starter??


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I posted my cashew yogurt recipe on Peggy's Kitchen - here's the link: http://www.mothering.com/sections/re...ew-yogurt.html


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

cathe- there was no mention of a starter for that yogurt, It sounds delicious I just wanted to make sure you didn't need and starter.

Thanks!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

No starter needed - it gets the stuff from the air like sourdough. I've made this many times and just once has it not worked - I think I might have had it in too cold of a place that time.


----------



## weegift333 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi, I'm happy I found this thread! My dd cannot do dairy and we also avoid soy, and she has digestive issues that would be greatly helped by probiotics but sometimes I think good bacteria stands a better chance of being utilized by the body when it comes in food form, rather than powders and pill supplements. I have been unsuccessful in making coconut yogurt or almond milk yogurt, just for the sake of making something with "good bacteria" for her; we even got to the point of fermenting cabbage juice (which we promptly through on the compost pile after it stunk up the whole house) 

So my question for Cathe, does this yogurt generate healthy strains of bacteria such as you might find in other yogurts? Also curious if you know/could guestimate the protein content in a cup of this cashew yogurt, although my main goal is to get some good bacteria into my dd's gut. (And mine, since I'm bf'ing her still (3 yrs) and am thus avoiding dairy as well!)

Sorry hope I'm not hijacking this thread -- maybe these are questions others will benefit from as well -- and THANK YOU for this recipe! I can't wait to try it!









Claire
SAHM to ABC, 03/03/03 and expecting #2 any minute now


----------



## weegift333 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry, one more question came to mind as I read the recipe -- aren't raw cashews poisonous? Or by raw do you just mean they've been steamed or something (processed) but aren't "roasted" or coated with stuff or whatnot? Just plain "cashews" like what one could get at a Trader Joe's or Whole Foods or something?

Forgive my ignorance, just had to ask -- thanks!

Claire
SAHM to ABC, 03/03/03, expecting #2 any minute


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

When you buy raw cashews, they are not actually raw but are processed to be safe. They are still labeled "raw" though as opposed to roasted, etc.

About the bacteria strains, I'm not sure. I also have been wanting to but not had the chance to experiment adding probiotics powder to it.

The protein content is 6 g. per 1/2 cup serving.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
No starter needed - it gets the stuff from the air like sourdough. I've made this many times and just once has it not worked - I think I might have had it in too cold of a place that time.

i just have to say, cathe's cashew yogurt is ridiculously yummy. i LOVE it.


----------



## p1gg1e (Apr 3, 2004)

I was toying with the Idea of Almond drink yogert. Subbing cuz I wanna know more!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm glad you like it homemademama


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
I posted my cashew yogurt recipe on Peggy's Kitchen - here's the link: http://www.mothering.com/sections/re...ew-yogurt.html

oh my gosh! how cool! I'm going to make this









eta...

i thought cashews were steamed to get the skins and shells off...I've had raw cashews from Natures First Law, they were awesome!!


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

I just got a used yogurt maker by Salton. Anyone have one of these that could help me out? Since I received it off of Ebay I need the basis for the recipe. I just need generic directions for yogurt using starter yeast AND directions when using yogurt as the starter. The one the seller sent me tells me are recipes after it's made. That will be great, but I gotta make it FIRST~







:


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here are my instructions to make homemade yogurt. Don't know about yogurt maker but I would imagine after you make it up, just pour it in the maker and incubate.

Yogurt
Homemade yogurt contains more vigorous cultures than store-bought. It can be made without special equipment, using cow's milk, goat's milk, or soy milk. Homemade yogurt may be slightly thinner than store-bought yogurt. You can add dried milk powder if you want firmer yogurt (see variation). Although I have specified temperatures in the instructions, a thermometer is not necessary when making yogurt. Methods for determining if ingredients are at the correct temperature are explained as well.

3 1/2 cups milk
1/2 cup plain yogurt with live cultures or 1 packet freeze-dried culture

Pour milk into a heavy-bottomed pan. Warm over medium heat until milk just starts to boil (about 180ºF). Remove from heat. Cool milk to approximately 105ºF to 120ºF. At that temperature, you should comfortably be able to immerse your finger in it. To help the milk cool, you can fill your sink with cold water to below the level of the top of the pan. Place pan in sink and stir milk with a whisk. When milk is at correct temperature, whisk in yogurt or culture. Pour into very clean quart-size jar and cover tightly.
Yogurt must incubate in a warm place, undisturbed, for five to ten hours. Possible places include an oven with a pilot light, on a heating pad, wrapped in an electric blanket, or in a thermos. I have found a cooler to be very reliable. Partially fill a cooler with water that is warm but in which you can comfortably immerse your hand (about 120ºF). Place jar in cooler. Water should come to just below the top of the jar. Close cooler.
No matter which incubation method you choose, let the yogurt sit undisturbed for about 5 hours. Then check the yogurt periodically. Make sure the temperature is not too hot (which will kill the cultures) or too cold (yogurt won't set). Check the firmness of the yogurt. When it feels firm to the touch, it is done. Refrigerate yogurt for at least 12 hours before you try it. Don't despair if your first batch does not set completely. Drinking liquid yogurt (kefir) is just as beneficial as firm yogurt. Be sure to save enough yogurt to start your next batch. Homemade yogurt lasts at least a week in the refrigerator.

Makes 1 quart

Note: If you prefer sweetened yogurt, add fruit, jam, stevia extract, agave nectar, honey, or maple syrup to prepared yogurt.

Variation: For firmer yogurt, add 2 tablespoons dried nonfat milk powder with yogurt.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

i just tried using almond milk (from a carton) yogurt last night. colossal failure! it failed to set and it smelled, well, icky this morning.

i had some success with coconut milk yogurt using coconut milk powder (1:1, powder : water). i didn't get to use it 'coz i contaminated it when i peeked to see how it was doing. i plan to try it again and only incubate it overnight 9-12 hours or so.

the cashew yogurt sounds nifty, though i'm reluctant to introduce my ds just yet to anything else that could be allergenic for him.

a friend just told me today that she found recipes for yogurt (not kefir) from other raw foods. has anyone else found anything like this? i haven't had time to look yet myself but plan to do so later tonight.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I haven't tried it but according to "Sproutman" you can use 1 1/2 cups sunflower seeds instead of the cashews.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

sprouted sunflower seeds?

i made some cashew yogurt and it tasted good after about 5 hours (I had it in my dehydator on 93 degrees which is the lowest setting and I left it longer...too long and it got all sour and funky...I'll try again soon.


----------

